# QuickOffice vs Documents To Go vs Office 2 HD



## Denauw88 (15 Juin 2010)

Voilà tout est dans le titre j'ai parcouru de nombreux forums (en français et en anglais) et aucune des 3 applications ne semble au point. 

Le plus important pour moi est l'interaction avec iDisk et DropBox, or de nombreuses personnes semblent avoir des problèmes de connexions. J'hésite donc car c'est tout de même 10 l'application en général.


Quels sont les retours des personnes ayant testé l'une de ces apps? Niveau stabilité, synchronisation iDisk/DropBox, lecture et édition de fichiers, etc.?

Merci d'avance


----------



## joinman (16 Juin 2010)

Perso je suis aussi à la recherche d'info

juste une info sur Documents to go (celui qui m'interesse le plus), il n'est pas très compatible avec MS office : présentation ppt non respectée, modifications non prises en compte....
Donc si vous avez des news sur une suite compatible à 100% avec Crosoft (import/export de fichiers), je suis aussi preneur


----------



## joinman (17 Juin 2010)

Je serais ravis que certains d'entres vous puissent éclairer notre lanterne.
Par contre apparement les softs cités (quickoffice et office) ne permettent pas l'édition *ET la modification* des ppt. Il me semble qu'il n'y a que DTG qui le permette. 

Avez vous des solutions  ?

Merci


----------



## Esart (18 Juin 2010)

Cette application est vendue dans sa version Premium comme étant capable de se synchroniser avec Mobile.Me (voir sur iTunes et sur leur site).

En réalité il n'en est rien et l'éditeur se révèle incapable de résoudre le problème. Pire, il ne répond à aucun des mails qui lui sont envoyés.

Vendre en 2010 une application (relativement chère pour une appli iPhone/iPad) qui est buggée en persistant à ne pas répondre aux clients lésés n'est pas acceptable.

Pour l'instant éviter cette application tant que le problème n'est pas réglé. Plusieurs forums font aussi état de ce problème et il sera facile de suivre l'évolution.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2010)

C'est sur que vendre une application qui ne fonctionne pas comme prévu n'est pas la meilleur pub pour Doc To Go.

Je n'ai pas la version Premium et donc, je ne peux tester, mais te répondre aurait été le plus simple des politesses.

Tu arrives à enregistrer un document sur Mobile Me ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Esart (18 Juin 2010)

La connection à Mobile.Me est rigoureusement impossible alors qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement avec d'autres logiciels (GoodReader, ReaddleDocs, Office HD par exemple)

Après avoir mis en cause le paramètrage des iPad et les compétences des utilisateurs (comme toujours quand un ingénieur ne veut pas se remettre en cause), DTG a finalement ouvert un fil sur leur forum (bien caché)  pour reconnaitre le problème et suggéré une solution qui en réalité n'apporte rien. 

Il y assurent que leurs ingénieurs travaillent sur le sujet.... (le baratin auquel on était habitué il y a dix ans lorsqu'une équipe de développement vazouillait )

http://forums.dataviz.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=978


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2010)

En effet, excuse bidon, surtout la partie ou il est dit que cela risque de ne pas fonction avec les appareils non réglés en langue US.

Ils font des tests avant de mettre leur logiciel sur l'APP Store ?


----------



## Denauw88 (19 Juin 2010)

Bon finalement j'ai opté pour QuickOffice et j'en suis ravi! La synchronisation avec DropBox et MobileMe se déroule sans soucis malgré une certaine lenteur, mais au moins  j'ai accès à tout sans erreur de connexion.

Sinon l'ouverture de documents, l'édition et la sauvegarde sont aussi au point. Pareil depuis une piece jointe mail, ouverture directe dans QuickOffice sans soucis. Le petit reproche c'est quand on veut classer un fichier dans un dossier d'une longue arborescence c'est assez fastidieux je trouve.

Niveau puissance perso je n'ai pas poussé les Apps pour juger leurs qualités, mais pour des opérations basiques elles fonctionnent très bien.

Au final je m'en sers plus pour accéder à mes fichiers (une sorte de goodreader en somme) et vite taper une annotation ou corriger une faute que pour réellement créer de gros fichiers, mais bon on verra avec le temps!


----------



## joinman (19 Juin 2010)

et pour modifier des PPT comment faites vous


----------



## Denauw88 (21 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> et pour modifier des PPT comment faites vous



En effet il ne gère pas les powerpoint, mais je ne l'ai pas noté car je n'en ai pas besoin. Peut-être dans une future mise à jour...


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Juin 2010)

Esart a dit:


> Cette application est vendue dans sa version Premium comme étant capable de se synchroniser avec Mobile.Me (voir sur iTunes et sur leur site)..



Bonjour, 

Chez moi, l'appli se synchronise bien à MobileMe, via le paramétrage "fichiers en ligne" ca marche avec dropbox aussi mais je n'ai pas essayé google docs.

Sinon, du point de vue ergonomique, je ne trouve pas cette appli (et les autres aussi d'ailleurs) très agréables. Pour moi, tout ca doit encore évoluer un peu avant d'avoir la killer app !!


----------

